# Wireless Card Channel -1

## Mac Tzu

Hey Guys, 

I have tried to use aireplay-ng to test me new network that I have setup at home.  I have previous successfully used them but it was such along time ago since like kernel 2.6.25.  I am getting a error that device is set to channel -1 and i am unable to inject packets. 

My wireless card is Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN 5300  and my understanding it that injection is supported.  Are there utility which I need to install any guidance would be helpful

Regards

Mac

----------

## Mac Tzu

So the next thing that I noticed is that I returned to kernel 2.6.32. 

Everything worked fine any the card was able to channel hop without issue.  How anyone know what changes that were made to the wifi drivers since the lts kernel.  ?

----------

